# Pics from the SVO open house



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

Here are several pics from the open house. You can see several people attended.


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

Upcoming Paphs


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

More


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

More


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

Not Slippers, but worth looking at:


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

more


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

The stock room for making more orchids....


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

More


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

More


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

More


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

Upcoming Cats


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

More


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

more


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

A few more


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 26, 2018)

Mind blowing, love the Cattleyas


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

Last ones maybe...


----------



## coronacars (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks!!

This doesn't include 3 other greenhouses where the seedlings are and others. He has a lot of really nice stuff.

You can contact Fred at http://sunsetvalleyorchids.com/


----------



## gego (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, what did you buy? I can see good BS paphs in the background.


----------



## coronacars (Jun 27, 2018)

I bought all of this years spring Paph releases and several of this years Sarcochilus releases. He always has stuff that isn't on his site. That is a lot of what I want. Plus one of his "ghost" paphs. He knows want I like and just picks them for me.


----------



## troy (Jun 27, 2018)

What is a ghost paph? What did you get?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for posting. Not a Catt person but they are blooming late?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2018)

Great tour, thanks for sharing. I will have to put an order together. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## coronacars (Jun 27, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for posting. Not a Catt person but they are blooming late?




December is the season I think for most, but not all.


----------



## coronacars (Jun 27, 2018)

troy said:


> What is a ghost paph? What did you get?



It's one fred calls a ghost. I'll look it up and let you know. I think it has a lot of albino in it. It's one he really likes.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 27, 2018)

No catasetum pics? I’m disappointed oke:


----------



## coronacars (Jun 27, 2018)

Yeah. Like I said I didn't take any pics of the upper greenhouses. Seedlings and catasetums. The catasetums are just not my thing. I only have 1.

Next time I'll get some pic of those for you. He usually has another open house in December.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 27, 2018)

thanks for the great pictures.
His plants look so healthy


----------



## coronacars (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks. I think he is headed your way in the next week or so. If you wanted anything you could probably pre order.


----------



## coronacars (Jun 28, 2018)

troy said:


> What is a ghost paph? What did you get?



Troy,

I believe this is what he calls his ghost. He pick out of of them for me and said I need them...LOL

SVO 5736
Paph. NEW HYBRID [Paph. (Meon x Oriental Enchantment) 'SVO' x Paph. Dire Wolf 'SVO']
I'm impressed by how large the flowers of Dire Wolf are, with huge dorsals in pure white and green stripes, with clear green petals and pouch. The (Meon x Oriental Enchantment) is similar in coloration, with a slightly smaller flower, but it has a very strong, straight stem that holds the flower well. Expect large flowers in a superb green color with dorsals of white and green. Very nice blooming size plants. Reciprocal is SVO 5739. Check out this first to bloom Picture
4” pots $20


----------



## AdamD (Jun 28, 2018)

coronacars said:


> Yeah. Like I said I didn't take any pics of the upper greenhouses. Seedlings and catasetums. The catasetums are just not my thing. I only have 1.
> 
> Next time I'll get some pic of those for you. He usually has another open house in December.



I know I was just giving you a hard time... Very envious! I’d love to make it out to SVO one day.


----------



## e-spice (Jul 25, 2018)

One of my favorite vendors but I've never been there. I appreciate you posting pictures! I feel like I've kinda been there now.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm surprised by how dry it looks there, like a desert!


----------



## coronacars (Jul 25, 2018)

e-spice said:


> One of my favorite vendors but I've never been there. I appreciate you posting pictures! I feel like I've kinda been there now.



Sure. I glad you enjoyed it. 

Eric, that is San Diego county they get more moisture there. Where I'm at just 40 minutes NE it is right on the edge of a desert. Today my car temp said 118 just going to Lowes. I'm sure Palm Springs is even hotter.


----------

